# First trip, what a place



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Cant belieive how friendly the locals are, but the price of the sites has come as a bit of a shock, expect to pay CClub charges for anywhere
still the Guiness is excellent

Mike & Ann


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I presume you are in Ireland, going by the Guiness comment :?


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Enjoy your first trip to the Emerald isles,never been myself though
have thought about it.
Guiness mmm love the stuff!



phil


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Mike and Ann,

Presume from the location of your post and the reference to Guinness that you are or have been in Ireland.

You are confirming what I have been telling everybody here for months. Ireland is a GREAT place. Yes, the locals are friendly (most of the time) and we are looking forward to our two week trip in Ireland starting wait for it...

TOMORROW

Any chance you will expand your post to tell where you have visited and what you thought of it so that others can be inspired to 'pop across' for a visit

Catherine


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> Hi Mike and Ann,
> 
> Presume from the location of your post and the reference to Guinness that you are or have been in Ireland.
> 
> ...


Have a great holiday


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ireland*

I have fancied a trip to Ireland, but the cost of the ferries has always put me off going.  
Can anybody explain why it costs about 5 times the price of the Channel ferry :?: 
Forrester


----------

